

What's the best way to create a fluid multi-column layout...? - starburst1977
http://www.quora.com/CSS3/Whats-the-best-way-to-create-a-fluid-multi-column-layout-that-adapts-the-column-count-accourding-to-the-amount-of-content

======
waltz
I give to you, The Holy Grail

[http://matthewjamestaylor.com/blog/ultimate-3-column-holy-
gr...](http://matthewjamestaylor.com/blog/ultimate-3-column-holy-grail-
pixels.htm)

